
PCIe, power management, and problematic BIOSes - sciurus
http://lwn.net/SubscriberLink/449448/95c739f46051924f/
======
rheide
So how does Windows do this? And why can't Linux do the same?

~~~
bryanlarsen
Since the hardware vendors write both the firmware/BIOS and the Windows
drivers, they don't have to make sure that they follow specifications closely
or document properly. Even worse, they generally aren't the original authors
of stuff so don't understand the code, are under incredible time pressure, and
are often hardware engineers rather than software engineers. So it's a lot of
hack and slash coding combined with "it boots Windows, ship it!"

